
KVM Virtualization With Enomalism 2 On A Fedora 10 Server - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/kvm-virtualization-with-enomalism-2-on-a-fedora-10-server
======
patrickg-zill
I like the walkthrough of the Enomalism UI and find it more useful than the
actual install tips. Wonder why KVM was chosen over Xen?

------
andrewtj
I'm really sick of seeing this guys howtoforge.com spam show up in the RSS
feed.

~~~
jws
There are people who are gateways for particular sites. This is both good and
bad. Perhaps a gateway user's should get special skeptical handling in the
code, but some gateway users bring good content.

~~~
andrewtj
I don't mind so much if it's apparent that there's a real person behind the
account who actually interacts with the site and puts some thought in to
submissions and comments. In so far as I can tell, joschi is just a bot for
posting howtoforge.com stories and to me that adds nothing but noise.

